# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Covering Plaster with 1/4" Drywall

## hrentz

I'm doing a remodel on my 1910s house with plaster directly over brick on the exterior walls and plaster on lathe for the interior. The plaster was previously covered with paneling which I have removed leaving the interior walls and ceiling about 30-50% broken loose., The plaster on the exterior walls is generally intact with some broken loose areas around doors and windows, of course with many nail holes and hairline cracks. The plaster is also all painted with lead paint.  
I'm also going to be upgrading my electricals and some plumbing which will be tearing up my ceilings. 
My current plan is to tear down all the interior plaster and drywall, and glue 1/4" drywall to the exterior walls. Are there any major drawbacks to this path? The exterior walls are also somewhat wavy, would it be necessary to fill in / take off the high spots? I also considered attaching 1x3s with tapcons allowing me to add a small amount of insulation behind the drywall, will that make a significant difference in insulation?

----------


## droog

If you want straight walls then best option is to batten them before hanging plasterboard.
Here in Australia the normal would to be use of 10mm plasterboard. 
Insulation normally requires an air gap to meet its ratings, not sure on the options in your part of the world.

----------

